# The Most Hated Pokemon Ever



## Karkat Vantas

This is a competition to secure the title of "WORLD'S MOST HATED POKEMON".

How does this work?

1. Suggest Pokemon that you hate.
2. A series of polls will go up, pitting the Pokemon against each other.
3. Eventually, one winner will be chosen as the most annoying Pokemon ever.

So, submit. I'm aiming for... 32? That should be good.

I've added some Pokemon I hate to the list. Submit your least favorite.

1. Phione (Most unnecessary legendary EVER.)
2. Tentacool (They're so damn annoying...)
3. Zubat (Same reason as Tentacool.)
4. Pikachu (Less because of Pika himself, but more because of the damn overexposure he gets.)
5. Bidoof (They're everywhere!)
6. Charizard (Overrated)
7. Jynx (Ugly!)
8. Pichu (Ugly again)
9. Clefairy (Annoying)
10. Azurill (Dumb, weak, smaller version of dumb, weak, small Pokemon)
11. Lickilicky (unnecessary, poorly done evolution)
12. Mudkip (the meme killed it)
13. Ariados (Stop falling on me!)
14. Geodude (Duuur)
15. Magikarp (useless, useless, useless)
16. Cleffa
17. Igglybuff
18. Ralts
19. Togepi
20. Skitty
21. GRAVELER (UGLY. KILLS GEODUDE LINE FOREVAR.)
22. Purugly (The name sums it up well)
23. Snubbull (It isn't cute.)
24. Heracross
25. Dunsparce
26. Mr. Mime
27. Lumineon
28. Kricketune
29. Bibarel
30. Probopass
31. Weedle
32. Muk

ROUND 1 UP!


----------



## Meririn

Bidoof. Because DAMN. It's Bidoof.


----------



## Ether's Bane

I've done something like this for the last two years, except that it's about the favorite Pokemon here, and called the Pokemon World Cup. I couldn't do it this year because of TCOD Survivor.

Charizard (Every 6-year-old's favorite Pokemon! [sarcasm]Hooray![/sarcasm])
Jynx (Shockingly ugly.)
Pichu (Ugly, and damn near impossible to get into the National Dex in D/P if you forgot which trainer had it [like me].)


----------



## nothing to see here

Clefairy (Annoying. Supposed to be "cute" but isn't really...)
Azurill (Why do they need to make a smaller, weaker, dumber-looking version of something that's already small, weak, and dumb-looking?)
Lickilicky (Worst "new evolution of old Pokémon" ever, and an insult to the greatness that is Lickitung)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

You know, Clefairy was supposed to be Ash's first Pokemon. Makes sense.

Also explains why there are so many wannabes of it.

I kinda disagree with Azurill, but I'll add it.

Added everything.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Even though I like it, Mudkip. Because of the "OMG OVERUSED MEME" deal(not my opinion, but apparently everyone else's)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

You're such a horrible person.

Added Ariados to the list.


----------



## Mai

I can't believe no one said magikarp yet. And ralts. It doesn't even learn an attack until level five. I also dislike togepi and skitty.


----------



## Dewgong

GEODUDE
GEODUDE
GEODUDE


----------



## nothing to see here

"Unnecessary evolution" doesn't really cover my feelings on Lickilicky.  It makes me think of those "I don't *ever* want (favorite non-evolving Pokémon) to evolve!" people.  A _good_ Lickitung evolution would be great--but Lickilicky is a _terrible_ Lickitung evolution...

Also, Cleffa and Igglybuff.  They make too many baby forms for Pokémon that were small and weak and babyish enough to pop out of eggs already.


----------



## Dave Strider

GRAVELER. UGLY. KILLS GEODUDE LINE FOREVER. END OF ARGUMENT.


----------



## Adriane

Snubbull. It's not cute.


----------



## Crimson Mist

Purugly. Seriously, its name suits its ugliness perfectly


----------



## Aisling

Mudkip said:


> Snubbull. It's not cute.


:c

I second Graveler

EXLPOSION FFFFFFF


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Worst Username Ever said:


> Even though I like it, Mudkip. Because of the "OMG OVERUSED MEME" deal.


so i herd u dont leik mudkipz

Sorry, I couldn't resist. :D

TENTACOOL. WHY MUST IT PLAGUE OUR WATERS AND MAKE US ANGRY???


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Tentacool's already on the list.

Added your entries.

Snubbull isn't supposed to be cute. Bulldogs are rarely cute.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Heracross, specifically the ones in Johto and Sinnoh. STOP HIDING IN THOSE GOD DAMN TREES.


----------



## ultraviolet

what the fuck is this thing even meant to _do_


----------



## DonKarasuMan

No one ever does like Mr. Mime.


----------



## glitchedgamer

ultraviolet said:


> what the fuck is this thing even meant to _do_


It's meant to be awesome!!!

...and to abuse the hell outta Serene Grace.


----------



## Ven

Fineon/Lumneon. No idea why they are there...


----------



## blazheirio889

Bidoof. Seriously. I know it's already on the list, but they piss me off so much.

Actually, the entire Bidoof line pisses me off. So perhaps add Bibarel in there (admittedly it makes a good HM slave, but that's all it's good for).

Oh, yes, Probopass. It scares little children.


----------



## spaekle

I generally don't _hate_ Pokemon, but _*Kricketune*_.

If that thing breaks my chain with its annoying cry _one more time_.


----------



## Elliekat

^ So agreed. I'm off of the freaking Trophy Garden FOREVER.

But for me, I'd have to say... Weedle. In the Kanto games it was the most annoying thing EVER with Poison Sting, which would always _just happen to poison_ when you were out of Antidotes and a long way from a Pokemon Center.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Eeeve and their evolutions. Somewhat like pika, I don't hate them becaúse of what they are, but because they are *WAY* overrated.


Secoding Pika, Jinx, and Azurilll. Also muk and grimer- these damn (warning! ugly word!)motherfuckers constantly poison my pokemon.

Did I mention they are ugly?


----------



## foreign contaminant

i hate chansey. i hate trying to catch one, specifically, because they are so persistent.


----------



## Thorne

The fact that Probopass and Ralts is on the list makes it the dumbest thing ever.


..Add Ditto, because it's ugly and it ruins my life.


----------



## Spoon

It seems that the majority of the Pokémon I like are on this list ;~; 

 Gorebyss really irks me from its color choice to its compress-ness to its creepy eyes, however.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Alright. I'll add the first poll.

This contains the first four battles.


----------



## nothing to see here

Are we voting on the one we hate more? Or the one we like more? Just want to be 100% sure.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

The one you hate more.

I didn't vote on Magikarp v. Azurill, since I actually like both of them. Magikarp has woobie appeal, and I liked Azurill's design.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> No one ever does like Mr. Mime.


I know, right? I love His Great Mimeness


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I lol'd at how everyone voted for "Choose one of the following".


----------



## blazheirio889

Actually, only two users voted in those options, but when I came back to view the poll I was like, "Whut? o.o" Quite amusing xD


----------



## Deo

Heh I was one of the people that voted in "Choose one of the following" because I don't hate anything on any of those lists.  What I do hate is... Nuzleaf its so unlikeable and ugly, it's not as cool as Shiftry, and way uglier than Seedot.


----------



## Mad MOAI

@Deo: But Tayuya is a Nuzleeeeeaf D:

1: I voted Pikachu because it's kind of... I dunno. Clefairy is just cuter (not to mention the fact that I've wanted a shiny one ever since I came across D/P/P's slots).

2: Voted Azurill. Magikarp evolves into the water dragon (Not type) Gyarados, and Azurill is cute, but I had to vote the latter because Mr. K is an Azurill :<

3. I voted Mr. Mime, but I really should have done Ariados because... it's a spider. Three-eyed spiders with afros aren't good.

4. Bidoof. Lickilicky is cute with all its licking and puffiness :3


Everyone's already mentioned Geodude, which I dislike; I ran into a shiny in FireRed but decided to attack it first, when throwing a ball would more likely catch it than anything anyway. It exploded, as always.

Probopass is slightly unorthodox. Like mentioned before.


----------



## Darksong

Epic facepalm.

I voted for the Pokemon I like more.

But now, I'm not so sure I like Azurill as much. And yet, it's cuter than Magikarp. Even if one DOES have a triple-Mayu.

Technically I voted for Pikachu, Magikarp, Mr. Mime, and Bidoof respectively.

Problem: I don't have a lot of Pokemon I dislike. D:

I would say Ariados, but that's already there. So I guess I'll nominate, er...

Koffing? They're quite annoying with Sludge, Smog AND Explosion, and are also hard to find.


----------



## Loco Mocho

Voted pika (thank the anime)

Voted Karp nuff' said

Voted mime (I HATE MIMES!)

Voted  Bidoof (It feels redneck)

Nominate Chingling Its commoness destroyed the value of cimecho (wich stole one week of my life)


----------



## Coloursfall

This thread makes me sad inside :C But more specifically:



blazheirio889 said:


> Bidoof. Seriously. I know it's already on the list, but they piss me off so much.
> 
> Actually, the entire Bidoof line pisses me off. So perhaps add Bibarel in there (admittedly it makes a good HM slave, but that's all it's good for).


>:C Bibarel are _awesome._


----------



## nothing to see here

Bidoof is "beating" Lickilicky again now... :(

Damn you, Internet, and your mindless hatred of very common Pokémon!

On a more positive note, Pikachu and Azurill are both "winning."


----------



## Rai-CH

Golbat. It's twice as annoying as Zubat since it can actually KO my Pokemon if I'm not prepared or just bashing the 'run' button. i swear Golbat is the hardest Pokemon to run from X(

EDIT: Voted for Mr. Mime and Bidoof on the poll. The others I actually like, except for Lickilicky, I just don't like Bidoof more.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Pikachu, Magikarp, Lickilicky and Ariados.


----------



## Sapphiron

Call me insane, but I can't really "hate" any Pokemon. Not even Lickilicky or Bidoof.


----------



## M&F

Sapphiron said:


> Call me insane, but I can't really "hate" any Pokemon. Not even Lickilicky or Bidoof.


I was going to say this except I thought it was unecessary(sp?).

Bidoof gets on my nerves sometimes, yes, but if I were to hate every Pokémon that eventually gets on my nerves, I'd be hating Nidoqueen and Porygon-Z _hard_. Late dungeons at the most recent installments of PMD say hi. And, though I think they could have done better (specially given the possibility for a rockstar spoof), I think Lickilicky is fine.


----------



## blazheirio889

I rarely hate Pokemon, even if they annoy me a lot in-game. For example. Porygon-Z, yeah. *shakes fist at Discharge* But aesthetics mean a lot to me, so if I find a particular Pokemon's design strange/ugly/whatever, then I'll automatically hate it. Thus, Probopass.


----------



## Elliekat

I voted for Pikachu, Magikarp, Ariados and Bidoof.
Pikachu- They're OK overall, but it took me AN HOUR to find one in Viridian. 
Magikarp- Makes the Old Rod useless, but I hate Tentacool more.
Ariados- Thank the Battle Pike. I will never use Signal Beam again.
Bidoof- Just... stupid-looking. Seriously. ZIGZAGOON is better that this.


----------



## M&F

blazheirio889 said:


> I rarely hate Pokemon, even if they annoy me a lot in-game. For example. Porygon-Z, yeah. *shakes fist at Discharge* But aesthetics mean a lot to me, so if I find a particular Pokemon's design strange/ugly/whatever, then I'll automatically hate it. Thus, Probopass.


I see why you would find it ugly, but, just IMO, it's friggin' awesome.

Also, I respect not liking a Pokémon over aesthetics(sp?), but, I really don't see why some people hate a Pokémon just because it's popular. Sure, you could hate their popularity, but, what's the Pokémon itself got to do with it?

Myself, I like Pikachu a good deal, and Raichu is one of my favorites.


----------



## blazheirio889

I'm sorta 'eh' on Pikachu, though I do rather like Raichu - it's just that I like Clefairy more, which is why I voted for Pikachu.

I wholly agree with the popularity statement - hell, I love Charizard, and I have no problems saying so.


----------



## M&F

I don't know if anybody posted on both of these topics, but, I find it funny how this happens here but there was a topic about ceasing to like a band/artist over becoming mainstream and next to nobody said they would do so.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Yeah, but nobody liked Pikachu from the beginning. It's not like it became popular overnight and everybody hates it now.

Piplup might be a better example.

Either way, poll results:

Clefairy (6) vs. *Pikachu (13)*
Magikarp (9) vs. *Azurill (10)*
*Mr. Mime (14)* vs. Ariados (7)
*Bidoof (12)* vs. Lickilicky (9)

Pikachu, Azurill, Bidoof, and Mime-o move on to the next poll. (Don't worry, there will be a loser's bracket.)

I'm opening the next thread in a minute.


----------



## shiny jiggly

I've always hated Pelliper. Not only do they have poor stats, they also annoy the heck out me by spamming protect!


----------



## M&F

Kam said:


> Yeah, but nobody liked Pikachu from the beginning. It's not like it became popular overnight and everybody hates it now.


I recommend speaking for yourself in the future. No offense meant, it's just that not doing so can get troublesome.

Also, what I question is why a Pokémon's popularity or lack thereof should have any influence at all in how much you like or dislike it.


----------



## voltianqueen

^ I never really got that either. Charizard and Lucario mannn <3

1. Voted Clefairy, since..well I've always hated it for some reason. It's just yucky.
2. Azurill. Just..never really cared for it, I guess. Not a big fan of the Marill family anyway.
3. Mr. Mime. Just no.
4. Lickilicky. Maybe it's useful, I wouldn't know, but it's just...bad-looking. :l


----------



## Professor Wesker

Top 3 Least favorite Pokémon:

1. Bidoof: Just look at it. It LOOKS stupid! I hate this thing so much!!!

2. Dragonite: Yes, I know it is one of the statistically best Pokémon ever, but it looks awful! It looks like an orange Barney with wings! It killed the Dratini evolution family! 

3. Arceus: Cheap, overused legendary loved by all the n00bs, I've seen it used so many times, it gets on my nerves like you wouldn't believe! It isn't even that good, mine doesn't help much in battles. STUPID ARCEUS!!!


----------



## Green

Staryu. It is a brown sea star. That does _nothing_. Starmie is cool, though.
Manaphy. It's _so girly_. :S
ROSELIA. I just naturally hate it. D[=<

So, those are my top three most hated Pokemon, in no order.

If anyone says they hate Zapdos then I WILL KILL YOU ALL


----------



## Quirky Piplup

I don't necessarily hate any Pokemon. But, if I had to choose I would pick Jynx. That, and maybe Exeggcute, I mean it's sorta ugly. But, those are just my oppinions.


----------



## Dannichu

Kam said:


> Yeah, but nobody liked Pikachu from the beginning.


I did! ;~;


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Green said:


> If anyone says they hate Zapdos then I WILL KILL YOU ALL


I hate LOVE Zapdos! :D

I think that Arceus looks really stupid for a legendary. I mean, really, it's a GIANT SPACE GOAT STUCK IN A FENCE!


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE>

MA. GI. KA. RP.


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

Requesting submittance of Luvdisc. Its biological structure reminds me of my horrible love life and how Valentine's Day is a corporate scam. (Irrelevantly, it is essentially useless.)

I also object to the addition of Magikarp and Clefairy to the poll, but do not mind my opinions.


----------



## Automata heart

bedoof is sooooo f-ing anoying!!!! they always turn up just when u dont want them. its like 'gad-damn it! another f-ing bedoof!'


----------



## Mariodjw

sakura said:


> bedoof is sooooo f-ing anoying!!!! they always turn up just when u dont want them. its like 'gad-damn it! another f-ing bedoof!'


And their cry makes me want to hurt something.


----------



## Anything

Really, to me Bidoofs aren't all that annoying, but they're worse than lickilickies. But I do hate how they show up so much.


----------



## Noctowl

Pikachu over Clefairy.
Azurill over Magikarp.
Ariados over Mr Mime.
And Lickylicky over Bidoof. (Lickylicky is so annoying, and Bidoof are so cute <3)

Edit: Why do people hate Mr Mime? He's awesome! Started liking him after playing pokemon stadium's rental battles, he rocks!


----------



## FluffyGryphon

I'm amused at how well "Choose one of the following:" is doing.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Why has no one said Blissey yet.

Urgh, you stupid biatch. They should make it like an uber or something in competitive battling. I get that it has lame attack stats, but Seismic Toss completely screws the whole principle of fairness over.

I don't get what's wrong with Heracross or Ariados, though :(


----------



## ZuZu

Piplup sucks.
Magikarp is pretty damn useless.
And Bidoof... Most annoying Pokemon EVAH!


----------



## ...

I'd like to suggest Hypno, if that's alright. I mean, how many times has it been stereotyped to *ahem* _capture_ young children? It is one of the ugliest Pokémon also, right behind Jynx and Mr.Mime. It's just a bad idea. What were the people of Nintendo on when this Pokémon was invented?


----------



## brandman

WHO THE FUCK SAID CHARIZARD IS OVERATED?!?!?!?!?!?!?:angry:

Charizard is awesome! Who could dare say such a thing?!?!?

Ah, but I do hate pikachu. Damn, that guy get's way too much publicity.

Oh, and I suggest Nosepass. That whole evolution line is screwed up. :/

Edit:


Alabaster said:


> I've done something like this for the last two years, except that it's about the favorite Pokemon here, and called the Pokemon World Cup. I couldn't do it this year because of TCOD Survivor.
> 
> Charizard (Every 6-year-old's favorite Pokemon! [sarcasm]Hooray![/sarcasm])
> Jynx (Shockingly ugly.)
> Pichu (Ugly, and damn near impossible to get into the National Dex in D/P if you forgot which trainer had it [like me].)


What the hell is wrong with you?!?!? That's it. I'm sendin' a BIDOOF ARMY after you!


----------



## Great Boo

What's with all the Lickilicky hate? Sure, I was all "ugh, what the shit is that" at first, but... it's like a fat foppish gourmand. Check out that awesome cravat or bib or whatever design. And its saliva "can decompose anything", goddamn.

Mr. Mime, though, fuck that noise. I'm cool with some of the humanshape Pokemon, but Mr. Mime just veers way too close to "dwarf for a pet" for my tastes. Plus it's a clown. Which raises the creepy factor exponentially. Even if the one in the show was innocuous enough from what I remember. Plus _dat name._ Yeah yeah I know, they didn't know genders for poglemans would be introduced, but "Mr. Mime" is a bad name and Nintendo's translators should feel bad. It just makes it seem even more human and even more creepy. SERIOUSLY WHO CAME UP WITH MR. MIME

Magikarp I'm okay with, if only because our incentive to hate it is so carefully orchestrated. Hating Magikarp is what they _want_ us to do, and I like to defy expectations. Plus it evolves into a giant murderbeast.

I also volunteer Probopass because it looks so stupid it makes me want to bite someone's fingers off. Same with Bidoof, the "Somebody got paid to design that" thing just niggles at me and I rage uncontrollably.

What's with Ariados being on there? I didn't know anyone hated that thing. Is it because it's crappy, or because it's a spider?


----------



## Bombsii

Can you just go ahead and add every pokemon beyond the Johto region? Actually, put Feebas on there please. It's a wannabe magikarp (which I think are awesome thank you) and it is almost impossible to catch.

and Treeko :|  I HATE treeko. Seriously, worst starter ever. But then again i'm not a fan of Chikorita or Turtwig either.

(but that is only because NO ONE replaces my Bulbasaur.)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Why the Mime hate? >:|


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> Can you just go ahead and add every pokemon beyond the Johto region?


 >;



> Actually, put Feebas on there please. It's a wannabe magikarp (which I  think are awesome thank you) and it is almost impossible to catch.


>:*(



> and Treeko :|  I HATE treeko. Seriously, worst starter ever. But then  again i'm not a fan of Chikorita or Turtwig either.


>:( >;( >=(


> (but that is only because NO ONE replaces my Bulbasaur.)


:)


> Why the Mime hate? >:|


qft


----------



## Ymedron

Because Mime is lumpy and seems like a robot constructed from leftover parts? D:


----------



## Chopsuey

Great Boo said:


> What's with all the Lickilicky hate? Sure, I was all "ugh, what the shit is that" at first, but... it's like a fat foppish gourmand. Check out that awesome cravat or bib or whatever design. And its saliva "can decompose anything", goddamn.
> 
> Mr. Mime, though, fuck that noise. I'm cool with some of the humanshape Pokemon, but Mr. Mime just veers way too close to "dwarf for a pet" for my tastes. Plus it's a clown. Which raises the creepy factor exponentially. Even if the one in the show was innocuous enough from what I remember. Plus _dat name._ Yeah yeah I know, they didn't know genders for poglemans would be introduced, but "Mr. Mime" is a bad name and Nintendo's translators should feel bad. It just makes it seem even more human and even more creepy. SERIOUSLY WHO CAME UP WITH MR. MIME
> 
> Magikarp I'm okay with, if only because our incentive to hate it is so carefully orchestrated. Hating Magikarp is what they _want_ us to do, and I like to defy expectations. Plus it evolves into a giant murderbeast.
> 
> I also volunteer Probopass because it looks so stupid it makes me want to bite someone's fingers off. Same with Bidoof, the "Somebody got paid to design that" thing just niggles at me and I rage uncontrollably.
> 
> What's with Ariados being on there? I didn't know anyone hated that thing. Is it because it's crappy, or because it's a spider?


I agree with everything but Lickylicky, because Lickylicky is so CREEPY.

Aww... wuv my wittle Magikarpz! I don't see why he's on there. Haven't you people ever watched 'Magikarp vs. God'?

Again, I love Ariados, even though I'm extremely arachniphobic, Ariados has always appealed to me. 

Die Bidoof. Just die.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Garchomp.

The very reason Dragon/Ground should never exist.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

counter-Flygon.


----------



## Mango

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Garchomp.
> 
> The very reason Dragon/Ground should never exist.


This. This a million times. I'm on a Gen IV hate streak just now, and Garchomp is one of the big reasons why. Worst pseudo-legendary ever.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Mango said:


> This. This a million times. I'm on a Gen IV hate streak just now, and Garchomp is one of the big reasons why. Worst pseudo-legendary ever.


Honestly, that thing should be underpowered like Sableye. Also, I hate it because I can't use it despite its awesomeness; too fucking long to train up and it just brutalizes everything it sees which defeats the very point of why I battle competitively.


----------



## Erif

Garchomp is awesome. :/ Besides, he isn't the only Ground/Dragon pokemon; don't forget Flygon.

God I hate Oddish.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Erif said:


> Garchomp is awesome. :/ Besides, he isn't the only Ground/Dragon pokemon; don't forget Flygon.
> 
> God I hate Oddish.


But Flygon isn't overpowered as fuck; remember that it only has a 520 total stat, and Garchomp has 600, with the latter's lowest stat being the former's second highest.

Not to mention the moveset; Garchomp gets Dragon Rush at 55 while Flygon's strongest Dragon move is Dragon Claw; 80 damage against 100 damage with a chance to flinch. Against a Dragon-type that STABs Earthquake. That plus Swords Dance makes Garchomp an Uber.

Don't get me wrong, aesthetically it's perfect; nothing better than a flying shark with jet turbines on its face.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

Opinion: KRICKETUNE oh god I decided today that nobody actually likes them, they are useless and don't even have memetic awesomeness to back them up (unlike Bidoof or Magikarp); they have obnoxious cries and a stupid design and are friggin' EVERYWHERE.

Why all the Pikachu hate? :c Pikachu's adorable. And sure, it's the mascot for the anime and gets shoved down our throats when it comes to merchandise, but that's because it's cute and appeals to both genders. If it wasn't so overmerchandized, it wouldn't be as hated. I don't understand the Clefairy hate, either; it's a moon fairy with a trippy moveset that evolves into the awesome Clefable.

Magikarp and Azurill... eh, Azurill's line as a whole is more useless, but I definitely don't hate them (for a while, Azumarill was my favourite Pokemon). So it's basically a draw here, although I voted Magikarp because I don't know, they're both ok.

Ariados if fffawesome what are you saying?! What's with all the spider hate? (okay, I know, people don't like spiders. Still.) Mr. Mime has a stupid name, a stupid design, and a pointless prevo-- I agree, I'm siding with you on this one.

Lickilicky v. Bidoof... well, I don't really have a problem with either, but Lickilicky gets my vote because Bidoof is so awesomely derp even if it is annoying.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I thought Azurill had a simple, effective design. I dislike the Marill line as a whole, but Azurill definitely isn't bad.

Kricketune is cool. It's got a mustache, which makes it awesome. Similarly to Probopass.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Why does no one like the ones I find amazing? My Pearl team contained an Azumarill _and _a Kricketune. (<3 u kam)

And Garchomp is pretty amazing.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> But Flygon isn't overpowered as fuck; remember that it only has a 520 total stat, and Garchomp has 600, with the latter's lowest stat being the former's second highest.


third highest. flygon has 100s in both attack and speed and the rest are all 80.



> Not to mention the moveset; Garchomp gets Dragon Rush at 55 while Flygon's strongest Dragon move is Dragon Claw; 80 damage against 100 damage with a chance to flinch. Against a Dragon-type that STABs Earthquake. That plus Swords Dance makes Garchomp an Uber.


dragon rush is almost never used; its miss chance hurts, leaving it with 75 BP after accounting for accuracy, against 80.

also, both are eligible for outrage by tutor, so.

agreed on the rest, though.


----------



## Bombsii

GEODUDE. ZUBAT. MACHOP.  

When pokemon games get rid of these general 3 pokemon appearing in the wild, EVERY 3 SECONDS >,<, I will rejoice.


----------



## Chopsuey

Bombsii said:


> GEODUDE. ZUBAT. MACHOP.
> 
> When pokemon games get rid of these general 3 pokemon appearing in the wild, EVERY 3 SECONDS >,<, I will rejoice.


I agree. But I own zubat and machop. In SHINY. Why must I have the shinies that aren't rare?


----------



## Mango

Bombsii said:


> GEODUDE. ZUBAT. MACHOP.
> 
> When pokemon games get rid of these general 3 pokemon appearing in the wild, EVERY 3 SECONDS >,<, I will rejoice.


HMM WHAT'S THAT TENTACOOL?


----------



## Dannichu

I wouldn't hate Zubat so much if they didn't give it SUPERSONIC and MEAN LOOK and OTHER ANNOYING MOVES I FORGET. Geodudes are fine because I can kill them.


----------



## Minish

Clefairy vrs. Pikachu? WHAT MADNESS IS THIS!? Both are awesome and adorable. ;;

Mr. Mime can go to hell, though. And I find Zubat totally adorable when _I'm_ raising and evolving one, but in a cave... yeah. Might be more tolerable if it weren't for that damn REEERGHGHGHG cry. >_> Tentacool is way more annoying. Especially when you're trying to train a low levelled Pokemon and it bloody _Wraps_ you and then manages to kill you with its stupid poison moves. My poor, poor Dratini.

EDIT: Azurill, too? Why must people hate cute Pokemon? ;A; Horrid Pokemon like Croagunk should get more hate. It's disturbing-looking and has the most hideous name I've ever heard on anything ever.


----------



## hayarotle

I hate tentaccol and zubat. and geodude. they get boring after playing gold,crystal,yellow,ruby,emerald,fire red,fire red,diamond,diamond,diamond,pearl,platinum,and soul silver and the tentacools poisn and zubats too.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Tentacool, and geodude, and rattata get pretty annoying. Even swinub, when you are in an icy area. Wild wobbuffet WILL F*CK YOU UP! It's not classified as an uber for nothing...


----------



## Celebi96

Lickilliy because it's toung is gross and it sucks!


----------



## ...

This question can have several answers, depending on what type of hate we're talking about. If it's annoying, then the Zubat line due to being just so damn common. They poison you and will most likely confuse you at the same time, and especially early on, they're probably faster than your Pokemon as well. The Tentacool duo shares this exact same problem, poison and all, plus they can Wrap you, thus taking out a really horrifying chunk of HP each turn, especially if your Pokemon hurts itself due to confusion. At least the Tentacool line isn't as fast, and have several more weaknesses. Geodude's line will almost certainly explode on you every time if you don't kill them in one or two hits, probably taking out one of your Pokemon with it, so caves are just generally pretty frickin' annoying places. Ludicolo has a couple of those damned flinch attacks and a confusion-inducing move, plus really only two workable weaknesses. 

If it's sheer strength we're talking about, then several Pokemon fit this bill as well. One of them would have to be Bronzong. Only two weaknesses, one of those almost always being negated by its ability, freaking high defense stats, and a great ol' fat load of Special Attack due to being a Psychic-type. Spiritomb and Sableye have no weaknesses and several immunities due to being Dark/Ghost type, and each of them have half-decent attack stats to boot, making them not just good for walling opponents. Made even worse if it's a hacked one in a Wi-Fi battle that has Wonder Guard as an ability, thus only making weather effects, Spikes and Toxic Spikes, and Stealth Rock even remotely affecting them. 

If it’s trying to capture, or at times even just to _find_ a Pokemon, then pretty much every single legendary out there fits the bill. For finding them, just about any shiny Pokemon fits the bill. Thus, getting a legit shiny legendary or starter is a virtually unforeseeable task. The only exceptions are the event shinies and the Red Gyarados. Spiritomb’s also a doozy if you’re not very popular. 

Lastly, it’s just a matter of appearance. Immediately, Jynx and Mr. Mime come to mind. Enough said, really.


----------



## Green

Celebi. It's all disproportionate. Look at those gigantic arms. :x And the head looks like a fucked-up Cyndaquil's.


----------



## Patar

Celebi96 said:


> Lickilliy because it's toung is gross and it sucks!


You spelt Lickilicky and tongue wrong. WHY MUST YOU HATE ON IT. ISH UBERLY PRO. I just like cause it's fat. And fat Pokemon are the best. Snorlax, anyone? Exactly. Pro. DONT DISGRACE THE FAT PINK BLOB WITH AN OVERLY SIZED TONGUE!


----------



## Jester

...Why was Spinda not on this list?


----------



## hitmon64

On the subject of pokemon that ARE EVERYWHERE! I have to nominate rattata for the next run. They are everywhere in Kanto, from start to finish, beating you up with quick attack at the start of the game and chopping half your health off in Cinnabar.
Also, did anyone else almost lose their first battle with a bulbasaur those cursed gust pidgey's in red and blue? I died so much there.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Midnight said:


> ...Why was Spinda not on this list?


Because Spinda knows Drunken Kung-Fu.


----------



## Chopsuey

KronoGreen said:


> Celebi. It's all disproportionate. Look at those gigantic arms. :x And the head looks like a fucked-up Cyndaquil's.


You have a mental disease, my friend. 

...Celebi is awesome. :O


----------



## Green

Shellos is cool too. Especially the pink one.


----------



## SonicNintendo

MAGIKARP. until, of course, it evolves.
and dunsparce.  does anyone know what this thing is?


----------



## Chopsuey

KronoGreen said:


> Shellos is cool too. Especially the pink one.


Are you baiting me? *Draws sword*


----------



## Magikarp

SonicNintendo said:


> MAGIKARP. until, of course, it evolves.
> and dunsparce.  does anyone know what this thing is?


:(


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

Probopass. Blatant racism, anyone? Also Dunsparce, because what the hell is it. Land Snake? Don't the majority of snakes already live on land?


----------



## Coloursfall

EmeraldCityBlues said:


> Also Dunsparce, because what the hell is it. Land Snake? Don't the majority of snakes already live on land?


Learn your mythology before you bash something.

Dunsparce is freakin' amazing :C


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

SonicNintendo said:


> MAGIKARP. until, of course, it evolves.
> and dunsparce.  does anyone know what this thing is?


Well, thanks to FullMetalCookies helpful link, it's based on a mythological creature. Still seems kinda random.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

It's still my least favorite snake Pokemon.

And I DO LIKE snake Pokemon.


----------



## Thorne

EmeraldCityBlues said:


> Probopass. Blatant racism, anyone?


Probopass is beautiful and magical and fucking awesome and you're wrong. D:<


----------



## Green

does youngster joey count as a pokemon? cause that dude's right up there with rattata.


----------



## Minish

EmeraldCityBlues said:


> Well, thanks to FullMetalCookies helpful link, it's based on a mythological creature. Still seems kinda random.


How is it random? Loads of Pokemon are based on mythology that wouldn't make sense to a Western person unless they're already aware of it.


----------



## Alchina

EmeraldCityBlues said:


> Probopass. Blatant racism, anyone? Also Dunsparce, because what the hell is it. Land Snake? Don't the majority of snakes already live on land?



dude I love your signature xD

Also.. I don't know which pokemon I hate. :I
I don't care for most of the new ones.


----------



## Enkoe

Why must my favs be on the list? :sad:

I really, really, really hate PARASECT. It ruins the cutey that is Paras.
I don't hate Delcatty, but it sucks. Gives Skitty a bad name.
Lucario ruins Riolu. Riolu is cute. Lucario IS NOT.
Abra's evos. (Abra-Kadabra, Alakazam!)

Am I the only one who really hates Porygon-Z? Yeah, it deals a Mega Super Duper Ultra Punch, but... Porygon2 is cute. I am in love with Porygon2...

Zekrom is ugly. I'm in love with Reshiram too.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Enkoe said:


> I really, really, really hate PARASECT. It ruins the cutey that is Paras.


I always thought Parasect was extremely cool because its cry sounds just like Mewtwo's.


----------



## Green

i don't really dislike any pokemon, though kadabra is definitely one of my least favorites. its tail is just... huge. :|


----------



## NismoZ

Thanks to the animé, it has become the mascot of Pokémon, therefore making it the most hated Pokémon ever (by Pokéhaters, at least).


----------



## wyoming789

Did any of you see the new pokemon released last week?  Most of them are UGLY.  

OBSERVE

Except for Moguryu.  Moguryu is *WIN.*


----------



## NegativeVibe

Lililicky. 

But why is Muk on the list?  Muk is amazing.


----------



## Goldenpelt

These. If only I could exterminate them.


----------



## Enkoe

YOU HATE MUSHARNA I SO WANT TO KILL YOU NOW

Seriously. What is up with people hating Musharna? It's SOO cute! D:


----------



## Ferasquilee

I don't like Musharna, it just looks like a mess.

Rankurusu, however, is Awesome.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Enkoe said:


> Why must my favs be on the list? :sad:
> 
> I really, really, really hate PARASECT. It ruins the cutey that is Paras.
> I don't hate Delcatty, but it sucks. Gives Skitty a bad name.
> Lucario ruins Riolu. Riolu is cute. Lucario IS NOT.
> Abra's evos. (Abra-Kadabra, Alakazam!)
> 
> Am I the only one who really hates Porygon-Z? Yeah, it deals a Mega Super Duper Ultra Punch, but... Porygon2 is cute. I am in love with Porygon2...


wut? Parasect is one of my favorites, it has a shell that is a mushroom. Don't like Delcatty, Lucario is pretty cool, and I don't think he was meant to be cute, given his debut movie, he was pretty serious. Not that Kadabra and Alakazam are cute, but their design isn't bad. 

and yes. you are the only one who hates Porygon-Z, in my opinion. Porygon2 looks too much like a duck. it's creepy.

Now, a pointless pokemon is Azuril. Its a pure normal-type that evolves into another pointless pure water-type. why is that? no one knows. its just so, _pointless_


----------



## Zippo12

WHY IS CHARIZARD ON THE MOST HATED LIST?!?! I mean, not to get mad, but, Charizard is favirote pokemon and i hate it when people think that it is "Overrated" or ugly. If it was overrarted, it wouldnt be in pokemon. But, thats my opininon.

PROBOPASS IS BUTT-UGLY!!!! IS LOOKS WORST THAT PHONIE!!!! XD


----------



## sparky the pikachu

Magikarp (LV. 100) All it knows is Splash, Tackle, and Flail. Battled a LV.16 Magnemite and only made it lose less than half it's health. my most hated pokemon.


----------



## Severus Snape

Chimchar and Pikachu top the bottom of the list. I hate them because they look frickin' annoying.


----------



## Green

jynx is unattractive and wierd and kadabra's anatomy is funny.


----------



## Thorne

charizard608 said:


> WHY IS CHARIZARD ON THE MOST HATED LIST?!?! I mean, not to get mad, but, Charizard is *favourite* pokemon and *I* hate it when people think that it is "Overrated" or ugly. If it was *overrated*, it *wouldn't* be in pokemon. But, _that's_ my _opinion_.
> 
> PROBOPASS IS BUTT-UGLY!!!! IS LOOKS WORST THAT PHONIE!!!! XD


What exactly is your logic behind the statement "If it was overrated, it wouldn't be in Pokémon?"

But as to why Charizard is on the list, I personally think that there is nothing special about it. It's an obese, orange dragon, what else? Then again, this is a problem I think is rather recurring in the first gen. 

Probopass, on the other hand, I like a lot. So it just shows what kind of taste I have. :V


----------



## YZorker

All ye Karp haters, this is for you


----------



## Superbird

Karp rulez!

I really hate the designs of Lickilicky, Probopass, and *gasp* Arceus. On the other hand, for battle abilities, Vaporeon and Jolteon can go to hell, and Bullet Punch Scizor/Metagross/Machamp can go die in a hole. ;)


----------



## Green

why does everyone hate lickilicky :[


----------



## Superbird

I don't hate it, I just don't like its design. It looks like a giant balloon.


----------



## Green

that's only one of the reasons it's so awesome! D:


----------



## Forkster

Won't anybody hate on Miltank with me? It has no evolutions, it looks ugly as all hell, and its Defense stat makes me want to shoot myself.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it's a cow. how can it not be awesome?

also, why are you attacking it physically?


----------



## Adriane

Forkster said:


> Won't anybody hate on Miltank with me? It has no evolutions, it looks ugly as all hell, and its Defense stat makes me want to shoot myself.


Miltank is _sexy_.


----------



## Coloursfall

:C What Vixie said. *huggles Miltank*


----------



## Forkster

Sheesh y'all. Well how about Ditto? I don't think anyone has said that yet. Its lack of practical application in a professional Trainer's roster does not outweigh its novelty. 

Plus it looks like Barney turd. Yuck.


----------



## Coloursfall

But without it breeding would be kinda hard, so I don't think many people think it's useless.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Miltank is like an alternate dimension Blissey, whereas Blissey is a fat, pink, dirty sloppy whorebag, Miltank is a... fat, pink, _sexy_ awesome... cowy... awesomebag.
Okay not THAT alternate dimension, but seriously Miltank is like the best thing ever. Its the TRUE tank for people who don't _suck_. It's also one of the only competent clerics around.

If you want _burning bitter hatred_ then turn it on Blissey. Fuckin' HATE that thing, ugh. >:C FAT HOBAG. (I'm sorry Kat I know you like chansey but ffs fuckin' blissey ; ; )


----------



## Forkster

Full Metal Cookies said:


> But without it breeding would be kinda hard, so I don't think many people think it's useless.


Fair enough. It serves an underlying purpose, but this is the thread for the most hated Pokemon ever. Ditto is useful, but I hate it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it's for the _most_ hated.

who here agrees with me, ditto's usefulness for breeding outweigh all its shortcomings for actual battling?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I'd like Ditto if it didn't have the most uninspired design ever. It's like an ugly mess of pink goo.

...wait a minute, I just had a crack theory as to why Ditto is designed as it is.

Lickitung is based on a chameleon. Lickilicky isn't a chameleon, it's a fat dude. It's kinda cute in that it's so damn ugly, but otherwise it fails design-wise.


----------



## Ralts

I agree that Pikachu is overrated. It needs a vacation.
Clefairy... slightly ugly, but really?
Magikarp is useless, the only good thing about it is that it evolves into an awesome dragon.
Azurill, OK, IS pretty much useless, then again... it has unique moves, a trait it shares with Pichu. Sweet Kiss from a male Raichu anyone? ;)
Ariados... huge red spider. A little uncreative, I guess. It's sort of... neutral.
Mr. Mime, seriously? MAGIKARP is better than this... this... whatever it is.
Lickilicky... um, OK, eh... what is that?
Bidoof. What. It makes a great HM slave. It evolves into an even better HM slave. The cry is a little repetitive, sure, but seriously, why all the Bidoof hate? OK, sure, it beats up your Level 3 Shinx in training...


----------



## Forkster

Ditto was probably invented by the Developer's two year old daughter. The design is lazy, and it doesn't even mimic a real animal like the rest of the series does. 

Plus it pops up like a wildfire in the places it can be found, essentially ruining your chances of getting any good Pokemon in the area.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

ditto is still hard to find where it can be found...?


----------



## Zippo12

Male Gardevoir said:


> What exactly is your logic behind the statement "If it was overrated, it wouldn't be in Pokémon?"
> 
> But as to why Charizard is on the list, I personally think that there is nothing special about it. It's an obese, orange dragon, what else? Then again, this is a problem I think is rather recurring in the first gen.
> 
> Probopass, on the other hand, I like a lot. So it just shows what kind of taste I have. :V


Well i think there is alot of things special about charizard and the rest of that generation. One VERY special reason, IT STARTRD POKEMON. Without the first gen, pokemon would'nt exist.

Lawlz, u like Probopass.(ewww...)


----------



## Green

uh. rhydon started pokemon.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

uh, exeggutor started pokémon.


----------



## Green

rhydon was the first pokemon created.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

yeah, but it didn't matter yet.


----------



## Superbird

KronoGreen said:


> rhydon was the first pokemon created.


Wait, wasn't that polywhirl? Or have I been mistaken?
Anyway, rhydon is awesomesauce. Plus, this whole thresd is based upon opinions. So why diss other people's opinions? 

...Although arguing is fun...


----------



## Ralts

Bulbasaur was the 1st ever Pokemon in the 1st generation.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

the first pokémon programmed was rhydon. the first pokémon with public records was mew. pokédex order is a whole different story.


----------



## Adriane

I still heard Poliwhirl was the first *created* Pokémon, though. (Not necessarily programmed?)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Kammington said:


> 24. Heracross


I hate you.


----------



## Latimew

The Pokemon I hate most are:

Zubat
Giratina Altered Form

Why is Purugly hated? I like it ):


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Vixie said:


> I still heard Poliwhirl was the first *created* Pokémon, though. (Not necessarily programmed?)


It has a hidden index number of one.

If you don't believe it, just look up Rhydon on Bulbapedia.


----------



## Hogia

Oh god I hate all of them @_@

PIKACHU IS EFFING OVERRATED


----------



## 1. Luftballon

if you hate all of the pokémon, why the hell are you in the pokémon section of a pokémon site's forums?


----------



## Noctowl

I think she meant all on the list. Idk.


----------



## Tarfi

**** Mesprit I never want to see it again. Ever.


----------



## Professor Wesker

SneaselLover said:


> Top 3 Least favorite Pokémon:
> 
> 1. Bidoof: Just look at it. It LOOKS stupid! I hate this thing so much!!!
> 
> 2. Dragonite: Yes, I know it is one of the statistically best Pokémon ever, but it looks awful! It looks like an orange Barney with wings! It killed the Dratini evolution family!
> 
> 3. Arceus: Cheap, overused legendary loved by all the n00bs, I've seen it used so many times, it gets on my nerves like you wouldn't believe! It isn't even that good, mine doesn't help much in battles. STUPID ARCEUS!!!


Except Arceus, I take back my first two decisions, Bidoof and Bibarel have quite grown on me, and I got a shiny Dragonair from a friend, and I love shiny Dragonite. It reminds me of Yoshi.

What I'll add:

Kricketot: I have no idea why it exists, it's a weak Pokémon that just seems to be there. I must admit though, Kricketune has a BADASS mustache.

Phione: Seriously, it's just a weaker version of Manaphy. Why does it exist?

Golbat: It only takes a few Mean Looks and Confuse Rays to make never want to see another Golbat ever again.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Zubat is probably the poke i hate the most. Pops up in caves and kills your perfect team with supersonic...

gee its annoying.

And why are Lickylicky and azurill on the list? They're so chubby and loveable...


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Cosmic Blueberry said:


> Zubat is probably the poke i hate the most. Pops up in caves and kills your perfect team with supersonic...


Zubat can't actually do any damage, and confusion is unreliable. I would know, I catch one in almost every runthrough of a pokemon game I ever do ever, 'cuz I like crobats.


----------



## Furiianda

Superbird said:


> Wait, wasn't that polywhirl? Or have I been mistaken?
> Anyway, rhydon is awesomesauce. Plus, this whole thresd is based upon opinions. So why diss other people's opinions?
> 
> ...Although arguing is fun...


Poliwhirl was supposedly the creator of Pokémon's favourite. That might be where the mixup comes from!
(I know his name, but forget how to spell it)

Also I love Ariados you guys are so mean ;~; waaaah (and I used Mr. Mime in a party of mine too! I mean what kind of selection is that)
I would totally vote for Voltorb/Electrode because they are boring to me. }:

EDIT: OH YEAH Nosepass, who actually likes Nosepass/Probopass (why did they do an evolution whyyyyyy) 
I think hating Nosepass used to be a sort of injoke at the forums a while back...


----------



## Green

every pokemon is amazing.

banette is best tho


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Escavalier said:


> every pokemon is amazing.
> 
> banetteblastoise is best tho


----------



## Erika

A vote against Bidoof is a vote against life. Magikarp, hit them with a Splash attack!


----------



## Pwnemon

Whoever voted "choose one of the following" is quite a bro.

also, isn't it time we move on to round II?


----------



## Wargle

I voted chosse one of the following. For each of them.



Um. Anything Pikachu-like after Gen 1


----------



## Zero Moment

Wargle said:


> I voted chosse one of the following. For each of them.


We are both bros then.

Lessee... Lickitung, Lickilicky, Nosepass, Probopass, ect.

EDIT: Oh yeah. Pikachu. Pikachu sucks.


----------



## Lili

For some odd reason I hate Chikorita and Turtwig.  I just don't like Grass-types in particular.  Also, I think Oshawott is ugly as hell.


----------



## Professor Wesker

LiLiJANA said:


> For some odd reason I hate Chikorita and Turtwig.  I just don't like Grass-types in particular.  Also, I think Oshawott is ugly as hell.


Aw... I like Oshawott and Turtwig...

I completely agree with what you say about Chikorita, I always thought it's family was rather boring.

Here's another one: Watchog, mainly because even though I'll start with Tepig, TV Tropes' That One Boss page made me VERY afraid of Aloe's (I knew her English name but forgot :b) demonic little groundhog. Why are Normal type Gym Leaders always a pain in the ass to fight? Scares me to think what a Normal Type using Elite 4 member would be like... *shudders*


----------



## Wargle

Oshawatt is cute.


----------



## Mai

Oshawott is meh-ish, and I extremely dislike chikorita.


----------



## Wargle

Pffft take Chikarita and keep it. Best grass starter ((not count Snivy because I love him to death)) if probably Turtwig because I liek Torterra.


----------



## Lili

I have a new most hated Pokemon.  Spheal.  God, it looks like an ugly fat puppy.


----------



## Spatz

Mine is Sunflora, way to frequent in PBR. And it looks derp, and it herps, and -mindless rant-
Yeah...


----------



## Crazy Linoone

LiLiJANA said:


> I have a new most hated Pokemon.  Spheal.  God, it looks like an ugly fat puppy.


What. 

Spheal is awesome. Have you seen its overworld in PMD? 

It rolls around. 

_It rolls._

It was basically cuteness overload and shot Spheal up my favorite pokemon list like whoa.


----------



## Superbird

I like Spheal. And Sealeo, for that matter. But for some reason I think Warlein looks horribly ugly.


----------



## Spellca

Honestly, I really hate Treecko.


----------



## Lili

Update on my least favorite Pokemon:  Igglybuff.  First of all, it's eyes are fucking creepy, and it's one of the only pink things I hate.  And I freaking love pink.


----------



## Professor Wesker

LiLiJANA said:


> Update on my least favorite Pokemon:  Igglybuff.  First of all, it's eyes are fucking creepy, and it's one of the only pink things I hate.  And I freaking love pink.


I think Igglybuff is alright, but I never liked Jigglypuff or Wigglytuff at all.

Another I'll add: Snivy. I thought it was cool when I saw it in that reveal of the 5th gen starters, but I seriously am annoyed by it now. I think it's a stupid meme Pokémon just like Mudkip, and I've grown to really DESPISE that smug smirk of his... GAH! And to make it worse, that smirk reminds me of Aizen, another smug bitch who thinks he's SO AMAZING. Thank God I'm picking Tepig, it means Bianca will pick Snivy, so I get to fry that stupid smirk off its face! c=


----------



## Glaciachan

LiLiJANA said:


> Update on my least favorite Pokemon:  Igglybuff.  First of all, it's eyes are fucking creepy, and it's one of the only pink things I hate.  And I freaking love pink.


I agree. I like Wigglytuff and Jigglypuff, but Igglybuff is just creepy.

Let's see, what are my most hated Pokemon?

Miltank- Needs no explanation. Why I despise having to face Whitney every time I play through Gold.

Golbat- Zubat's kind of cute, in my opinion, and Crobat is cool, but Golbat is just eck. Not to mention, wild ones often know Confuse Ray. I can't tell you how many times those damn things have confused my Pokemon. ARGH.

If this were a few months ago, I would have put Bronzong on this list, but now that I'm raising one in my Diamond team, I can't really hate it anymore. That actually happens to me a lot.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

walrein is awesome. I mean, think about what it _does_: it just sits there in front of you creating a nigh-infinite number of substitutes while all you can do is die slowly.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

does anyone like poocheyena? It's probably my least favorite pokemon.


----------



## Coloursfall

Chief Zackrai said:


> does anyone like poocheyena? It's probably my least favorite pokemon.


>:| Poochyena is awesome


----------



## Mai

but I love spheal it is one of the awesomest pokemon ever :(

Walrein is horribly ugly though, and the same thing to lillipup's evolutions.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

sreservoir said:


> walrein is awesome. I mean, think about what it _does_: it just sits there in front of you creating a nigh-infinite number of substitutes while all you can do is die slowly.


Quoted for truth. Even though it's still kinda ugly, Ice Body + Hail + Leftovers + Protect = INFINITE SUBSTITUTE oh boy



Mah Boi said:


> Another I'll add: Snivy. I thought it was cool when I saw it in that reveal of the 5th gen starters, but I seriously am annoyed by it now. I think it's a stupid meme Pokémon just like Mudkip, and I've grown to really DESPISE that smug smirk of his... GAH! And to make it worse, that smirk reminds me of Aizen, another smug bitch who thinks he's SO AMAZING. Thank God I'm picking Tepig, it means Bianca will pick Snivy, so I get to fry that stupid smirk off its face! c=


Do you just hate them because they're popular? While I agree that the memes are all over the place and getting a bit old, I think the designs look pretty nice. Mudkips and Snivy are pretty high up on my favorites list, actually. 

I'll give you Igglybuff though. Its face is ugly.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Crazy Linoone said:


> Quoted for truth. Even though it's still kinda ugly, Ice Body + Hail + Leftovers + Protect = INFINITE SUBSTITUTE oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> Do you just hate them because they're popular? While I agree that the memes are all over the place and getting a bit old, I think the designs look pretty nice. Mudkips and Snivy are pretty high up on my favorites list, actually.
> 
> I'll give you Igglybuff though. Its face is ugly.


I wouldn't hate it for being popular, the memes made me come to despise it... if that's the same thing as hating it due to popularity then tell me. I don't want to come across as ignorant. And the smug look just started annoying me after I compared it with Aizen. I'm not gonna lie though, Serperior looks pretty tight.


----------



## sv_01

I don't like Pokémon that are difficult to train, mostly those with limited movepools like Ditto, Wobbuffet and Unown. And Slakoth and Slaking with their ability.

Next up, there are those I hate as enemies in games. I have been to the Battle Tower several times with Torterra, and there were always Garados and Mamoswine that knew Ice Fang. And there's Bronzong, which always levitates if i don't want it to, usually owned by harmless-looking Steel-type trainers like Byron. And Golbat, which is ugly, annoying and difficult to run from unless you have someone with Run Away.

Then there are the Pokémon that only knew moves that are physical in Sinnoh and would be physical in Hoenn, with the possible exceptions of Bite and Crunch. Mostly the Fighting type. And it's really bad if they know Submission.
My least favorite Pokémon might be Pinsir. It's not just that it's ugly, but its moves are strange. I mean, I don't like One-Hit-KOs, recoil and Exact Damage, and someone has managed to give all of that to one Pokémon.


----------



## faraway diagnostics

Spiritomb with hacked wonderguard.

And Tympole. Just, that _face_.

( Oh, crap. Hadn`t seen that this thread was basically dead. ;; )


----------



## shadow_lugia

Oh well, it gives me a chance to post.

So guys, I really, really hate those monkeys from Gen. V. Especially Simipour.



Ugh.


----------



## Lili

shadow_lugia said:


> So guys, I really, really hate those monkeys from Gen. V. Especially Simipour.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.


I thought Simipour was actually the best-looking one out of the three.  I wish I had gotten it instead of freaking Pansage.


----------



## Mai

Exactly! I personally hate all of them except Simipour, though I only marginally like her. Uuuuuuuugh why did I get stuck with the (admittedly still awesome) oshawott and have to get that fire type. :(


----------



## Crazy Linoone

shadow_lugia said:


> Ugh.


It has dreadlocks.

_Dreadlocks._

That may or may not be a good thing depending on whom you ask.


----------



## Phantom

FUCKING ZUBAT! 

I am tired of running into them! Take two steps, ZUBAT! Three steps, another fucking ZUBAT!


----------



## Not Meowth

shadow_lugia said:


> Oh well, it gives me a chance to post.
> 
> So guys, I really, really hate those monkeys from Gen. V. Especially Simipour.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.


But it's so _happy_
And it waves at you :c


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Zoroark said:


> But it's so _happy_
> And it waves at you :c


It has a ^_^ animu face and looks like a crappy StH fancharacter straight off the dA front page.
The monkeys are the worst thing ever. >:C

Also relevant to this post.


----------



## Green

The only monkey who I'd actually consider using permanently is simisear.

Yesterday I realized I really, _really_ hate glameow.


----------



## Not Meowth

DJ P0N-3 said:


> It has a ^_^ animu face and looks like a crappy StH fancharacter straight off the dA front page.
> The monkeys are the worst thing ever. >:C
> 
> Also relevant to this post.


Yeah the monkeys are bad but -pour is my least unfavourite :c

Anyway I really don't like Pignite or Emboar. I could live with their designs if they weren't _the third Fire/Fighting starter family in a row_.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Zubat can go to hell. 

I really don't like Simipour. I think Simisage and Simisear look cool, but Simibour is...it looks like a valley girl. and, mine would've been male. that bothers me for some reason. Emolga are also annoying. I don't like them either.


----------



## Lili

Oh God, Emolga are so damn annoying.


----------



## Byrus

The elemental monkeys are... awful. Especially Simipour. I hate primates in general though (grosss), so I suppose I'm biased.

Also, is it just me or is Tympole's face kinda creepy? I dunno, it looks like a human face slapped on a tadpole thing. Kinda uncanny valleyish or something. (Palpitoad and seismitoad are great though)


----------



## Lili

Byrus said:


> The elemental monkeys are... awful. Especially Simipour. I hate primates in general though (grosss), so I suppose I'm biased.
> 
> Also, is it just me or is Tympole's face kinda creepy? I dunno, it looks like a human face slapped on a tadpole thing. Kinda uncanny valleyish or something. (Palpitoad and seismitoad are great though)


Tympole looks like a lawnmower with a face to me.  Hate it.


----------



## mewtini

Aw, I accidentally voted for my favorites D: When you see my choices, regard them as the opposite Pokemon in each stack mkay?


----------



## sv_01

RespectTheBlade said:


> Zubat can go to hell.
> 
> I really don't like Simipour. I think Simisage and Simisear look cool, but Simibour is...it looks like a valley girl. and, mine would've been male. that bothers me for some reason. Emolga are also annoying. I don't like them either.


Kirlia and Gardevoir look like girls too.

And as for Zubat... Yes, Zubat is annoying, and I don't like Golbat because it's strong, ugly, fast _and_ annoying, but I have feelings for Crobat. Probably because of Gold (level 23, remember?).


----------



## ishmael1991

I hate Mr mime the most. It just seems so out of place, my mime and jynx are like a perverted couple


----------



## Professor Wesker

Emolga and Pachirisu, but I hate electric rodent Pokémon in general. Stop cramming a weak, annoying electric rat in our face every generation, Game Freak!


----------



## Not Meowth

Sweetie Belle said:


> Tympole looks like a lawnmower with a face to me.  Hate it.



what's wrong with lawnmowers with faces :c


----------



## Cockatoo777

TIMBURR. It looks fuckin proud >:(


----------



## sv_01

Cockatoo777 said:


> TIMBURR. It looks fuckin proud >:(


It also looks creepy. If i didn't read the Bulbapedia descrition, I wouldn't know that the pink things are veins, but it's ugly anyway. But that's what Fighting-types usually are. I don't mind Heracross (it's strong and can compensate its double weakness to Flying with Rock Slide, but I'm just neutral about it. Neutral enough to not be afraid to fight Barry in the Fight area, and having it on my side is OK) and I actually have a slightly positive opinion about Gallade, but otherwise, I don't like Fighting-types.


----------



## Torronto

Ugh, this thing has one of the most creepy and lackluster designs in the dex. I hate it with a fiery passion. Drowzee is also the only shiny Pokemon I've ever found.


----------



## RK-9

FEEBAS

STOP COPYING THE GREATEST POKEMON EVER :V


----------



## Zero Moment

RespectTheBlade said:


> I really don't like Simipour. I think Simisage and Simisear look cool, but Simibour is...it looks like a valley girl. and, mine would've been male. that bothers me for some reason.


Simipour look like surfer dudes to me, 'specially with the Water-type.


----------



## Thorne

Why is this thread still alive?

I do still firmly believe this thread to be very pointless.

But since I am here I might as well say that  is the single worst thing ever.


----------



## Cockatoo777

Torronto said:


> Ugh, this thing has one of the most creepy and lackluster designs in the dex. I hate it with a fiery passion. Drowzee is also the only shiny Pokemon I've ever found.


Oh the irony :P



Thorn Rhinestone said:


> Why is this thread still alive?
> 
> I do still firmly believe this thread to be very pointless.


Not many things here are still alive. And I like this thread.


----------



## Stormrycon

Unown. Only move it can learn sucks, and dosen't even evolve to anything slightly better.


----------

